# Check out this sweet Giant



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Now you can beat a world champ-but ebikes are not any faster, just easier.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Now you can beat a world champ-but ebikes are not any faster, just easier.


Pfft, Former Junior World Champ; on an uphill course; with ebike being ridden by a highly skilled rider in a race mindset. There are some courses where i couldn't beat my own non-assist times on an electric assist bike. The good thing about electric assist bikes is that there is little motivation to ride them fast, because nobody cares about your ebike strava. Ebikes kill the Walter Mitty delusion that you are the second coming of Nino Shurter, that for some reason plague the common non-electric-assisted-cyclists into behaving in an antisocial manner. The social acceptance of cyclists is going to shoot through the roof when we get the common rider on an ebike.

The Giant looks nice, but they didn't get much into the bike.


----------



## marcva (Apr 1, 2018)

Luna does some interesting giant anthem conversions. I keep thinking about putting my bbs02 and 52v battery on my XTC 29er. It works fine on my old Cannondale, but I get 35 mph on 26" wheels. The 29er would be pretty fast. I think if rather have suspension at those speeds, even on a commuter bike.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Giant Warp said:


>


I pre ordered that same bike patiently waiting on its arrival !!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

